# Diatomaceous earth??



## Tony the tank (May 28, 2012)

Well I have cleaned out there inside pens a few times already... Both times I have fumed the pens... After airing out for a few hrs.. I have scrubbed everything down to remove trace... All has been good for a week then the flies come back... I have come to the conclusion they are coming in with the hay... Nothing seems to work keeping them in check.. I have electronic zappers, fly tape, fly traps and now trying fly bait(poison ) on shelves thru out the pens... Which isn't helping since the flies seem to stay in the hay until they are disturbed.....and I'm not talking a few.. I'm talking a few hundred flies... They are driving me and the torts crazy...

So here is my thought.. Buy some food quality Diatomaceous earth and sprinkle all over the hay...in hopes that the flies hiding within the hay will be exposed and die...

I see no side effects to the torts...and might actually be beneficial if they have and parasitic load... But would like thoughts and opinions before I order it..

Thanks in advance ...


----------



## wellington (May 28, 2012)

I have no help for you, sorry. Sorry for your terrible fly problem too I just wanted to say, what ever it is you do, make sure you let us know if it works or not.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 28, 2012)

It's my understanding that it is common practice in grain storage to use DE to protect the grain from bug infestation before processing for human consumption, So I don't think there would be any problems using it on your hay,I use it for different things and never worried about dangerous side effects and never had any that I know of.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 29, 2012)

I know DE's fantastic for controlling fleas and other insect vermin.


----------



## Zamric (May 29, 2012)

where does one find DE? l also have a bad "Ground Fly" issue! they are not bothering WAlkingRock much, but they are eating up my poor little dog!


----------



## dmarcus (May 29, 2012)

So will this stuff help with ants outside?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 29, 2012)

DE can be found at a lot of places...gardening centers, feedstores, even Walmart.

DMarcus, try regular Quaker Oats grits (not the instant kind)...the only thing I've ever found for controlling fire-ants that didn't involve putting poison in the ground.


----------



## dmarcus (May 29, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> DE can be found at a lot of places...gardening centers, feedstores, even Walmart.
> 
> DMarcus, try regular Quaker Oats grits (not the instant kind)...the only thing I've ever found for controlling fire-ants that didn't involve putting poison in the ground.



Okay thanks Terry..


----------



## Zamric (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Terry!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 29, 2012)

Happy to share my meager knowledge when possible.


----------



## CLMoss (May 29, 2012)

Be careful that you torts don't injest it. It is like tiny pieces of glass... It is use here in the NE to kill slugs.


----------



## Tom (May 29, 2012)

What type of flies are you getting?

Either way, they come from the surrounding environment, not your hay. I would not put DE somewhere my torts were going to be scratching around and breathing. You are supposed to wear a dust mask when using that stuff. I use it in my pool filter and I'm pretty careful not to breathe it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 29, 2012)

Tom said:


> What type of flies are you getting?
> 
> Either way, they come from the surrounding environment, not your hay. I would not put DE somewhere my torts were going to be scratching around and breathing. You are supposed to wear a dust mask when using that stuff. I use it in my pool filter and I'm pretty careful not to breathe it.



What you use in your pool filter is not the same as food grade DE, It has the same constancy as flour and can be used safely with food stuff.


----------



## Tony the tank (May 29, 2012)

Well I'm at my wits end... They are not getting in anywhere... What I was told at the feed store is that the flies become dormant in the hay and upon warming it up they start to hatch... I have no standing water.. And all the poop is removed ASAP... I have a rather lg fly zapper in each enclosure and they do not seem interested... They seem to stay hidden in the hay and all over the torts....I have been told that food grade Diatomaceous earth is non toxic...(unlike the pool stuff).. And the farmers at the feed store tell me they even feed it to there animals to help with intestinal parasites...



Don't know what else to try.. The doors in there enclosure are kept closed... When I air it out I have a tight fitting screen door... They have to be coming in with the hay... I'm thinking of using orchard bark but am afraid they will get impacted since they tend to eat the hay when they eat there food..

Any ideas?? Or opinions would be appreciated.. Thank you


----------



## DixieParadise (May 29, 2012)

I use to use when worming my nubianilk goats. Worked great just sprinkled it on their food.


----------



## Orillion (May 29, 2012)

Food grade DE is amazing. Pool grade DE is frightening. Your fly problem should disappear if you do dust. DE needs to be handled carefully. Other than that, folk dust for all sorts of insects on their hen farm, their goats, their horses, etc. with the stuff with satisfying effects. DE is used for fleas and bed bugs too, as well as ants. Gets rubbing on the shell of the insect, leaving scratches on them, and dries the suckers out. 

Best mechanical (not poisonous) insect killer out there, in my humble opinion. The animals and humans can ingest the stuff for worming, the flies or other baddies get scratched. Besides cautioning with the application: may take a few days to kill them all. It's a mechanical means to their end, not a poison. Takes a while for them to bleed out. Don't re-apply for a few days, let it do it's work. Good luck!


----------



## ascott (May 29, 2012)

Has to be food grade...as Tom pointed out, the regular is deadly....


----------



## DixieParadise (May 29, 2012)

Yes and you can get Food Grade in the gardening section of any feed store... That is where I get mine. Works well in the outdoor enclosures...


----------



## ErikaO (May 29, 2012)

I just recently bought some DE to help with our huge ant problem. We were able to purchase it at our local feed store. We were informed that it would have no ill side effects on our torts. We were also told that it will only kill off insects that have exoskeletal bodies such as ants, fleas, and roaches. It has only been around three days since we've applied the DE through out our yard and so far, we haven't seen any noticeable difference. But the DE is not a poison; it cuts up the insects bodies, so we are hopeful that it is doing its job. We sure heard good things about DE. Good luck with your fly problem.


----------



## jaizei (May 29, 2012)

Food grade is completely safe for ingestion (tastes like dirt) but prolonged/repeated inhalation could possibly be dangerous.


----------



## Carol S (May 29, 2012)

Hi:

Don't forget use FOOD GRADE diatomaceous earth NOT the kind for pool fiilters which is posionous. I used food grade diatomaceous earth in my outside enclosure for an ant problem last summer and it worked great. I sprinkled it on the ground and lightly raked it into the dirt when my torts were in their hides so they would not get in the way and inhale any of the dust.

Carol


----------



## mshine1217 (May 29, 2012)

It's just my opnion... DE is an extremely fine powder. I am familiar with it as used with a power filter medium for a professional aquarium use. I personally wouldn't want my torts breathing it into their lungs. I would use it around the outside of enclosures and buildings. There is an equine product called Fly Predators that you can get online at ValleyVet.com that is a natural alternative and should be safe for torts since they just target the flies.


----------



## Momof4 (May 31, 2012)

I just bought Food Grade DE from my feed store. It was $4.50 for 3lbs. I can't wait to try it. The ants have gotten out of control.


----------

